# My FS-18



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

Well after about 7-8 months of work my fs-18 is one weekend away from rigging.

I have to adjust the trailer bunks/rollers and extend the tongue, a little bit of paint on the bottom of the hull (where it's sitting on the trailer), then rigging and it's ready for the water. Hopefully will be done in about 1-2 weekends

Hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow thats perdy


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try to get better pictuers this weekend. I had to use my cell phone to get those.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looking Good!!!!!


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

Wiggles.

Mate that boat looks awesome from the photo's.  I've been lurking here and custom gheenoe site now for some time but have not posted.  I must say there are some great looking boats.  I have been watching the other FS18 builds along the way and saw the first launch photo's on the designer's site a couple of weeks ago.  I am keen on building this style of boat.  I live in Australia we having nothing similar to these and the Gheenoes, hence the reason I am going to build.  But I must add if I could buy a gheenoe I think I would, I see on the 'for sale' boards here and there and for the prices going it's amazing compared to boats here in Oz.  I've been boatless for about 8 months as well!!

Did you build the rounded or straight chine version?  How did you find the build easy/difficult?  The strip deck looks great and I can't wait to see more photo's and a report on the performance/stability etc.

Thanks

Mick


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

Wiggles,

I forgot to ask, what are you powering it with?

Thanks

Mick.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Thats all most to nice to fish out of!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow. Nice job.


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

It has the rounded chine.

Cracka, I too thought about getting a gheenoe but I wanted more space and didn't have the money for something like an ECC, Mitzi, Hell's Bay ect. It wasn't that big of a build but my dad and i built kayaks, and worked on many many boats before (don't get me wrong it is a lot of work, but managable).

As for power I'm have a '75 merc 50 horse (the one on the saw horse in the picture), we took this into account when building and sufficiently reinforced the boat for this application. Also the motor was free so that's a big reason to use it, and it's less then 150 pounds. We estimate that it should run about 40ish.

On that note any recommendations on props or prop shops? want to get a good stainless for it, 3-4 blade. I was thinking about a merc. vengeance 3 blade or trophy sport 4 blade.


----------



## KOBY (Jul 18, 2007)

WOW..!!!..........If only I had some Skillz........ 

How Long, Wide, deadrise degrees.........??


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

That looks killer! Nice work!


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

> a '75 merc 50 horse


 

Double the recommended max horsepower should be interesteing. ;D

Looks great man. What did you use for the decking?

I need to get in gear and get mine finsihed. Give us a performance report when you get her on the water. I'm particularly interested in some draft numbers. Nice job!

Elie


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Sweet skiff, 40ish is krazi-fast!


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

> As for power I'm have a '75 merc 50 horse (the one on the saw horse in the picture), we took this into account when building and sufficiently reinforced the boat for this application. Also the motor was free so that's a big reason to use it, and it's less then 150 pounds. We estimate that it should run about 40ish.


A guided missile!! 

[smiley=carcrash.gif]


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

It's rated for 50 hp at the driveshaft, which is about 35 at the prop maybe 40 on a good day. So on that note it's not that big of a stretch. 40 MPH isn't that much more then the estimated 32 MPH.

The decking is wood strips on top of plywood. I don't remember what kind of wood it is, we had it for a kayak and used it on this instead.


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

> WOW..!!!..........If only I had some Skillz........
> 
> How Long, Wide, deadrise degrees.........??


aprox. 18' LOA 56" width and 0 deadrise


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

jeez, how'd I miss this thread? :-?

That looks awesome. First thought on the deck was cedar strip kayak. Been watchin the various FS builds going on, but its great to see one so close to being launched. Like Bob alluded to, with that motor NASA may have to be involved.  Great job, I would love to see it in person. - eric


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

We have a kayak done in cedar strip, that's how we got the idea for it.


----------



## skydiver77 (Jan 8, 2007)

I would love to see the boat in person. Where do you live? I have the plans and money but the time and space are another issue.


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

I'm in Tallahassee.

Took it out today for the first time, runs pretty good, got to plan the prop game. I have a 12P (what came on it) and have a lot of throttle left at 5400 and only running 28ish mph.

Anyone have any spare merc 50 props for sale? something in 15P or 17P or know where to find a cheap aluminum. Don't want to spend a lot of money on a bunch of props to find the right pitch just to buy a stainless.


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

G'day Wiggles.

Glad to hear you got to wet the boat!  How did it go, stability wise, handling etc.  Did you get to blood her or was it just a boating trip.

Any new photo's to post, in water etc.

Thanks

Mick.


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

boat is very stable for what it is. runs great, be even better with the right pitch prop and a hyrdofoil on it, both are on order, hopefully before the weekend.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

cool ride. 

Kinda looks like a loran-c antenna ya got there. :-?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice! I have enjoyed watching your progress! Great to see it on the water.


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

it's just a long vhf antenna, shakespeare 9'6" (over kill i know) but it has a range of about 10ish miles.

Anyone have suggestions for hydrofoil brands/models?


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks good on the water Wiggles.  Are you going to use the foil for holeshot or to try and get the nose down when running.  I notice in photo's on the designer's site of Woodbike's boat running that it also runs with the bow up a little.  Being unfamiliar with this style of boat though, long and relatively narrow I'm not sure how they are meant to be.

Looks like you had a great day out for the first.

Sorry mate I can't help with brands of foils have never used one.

Mick.


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

I want the foil to bring the nose down, and also stop porpoising.

Also got a 15P prop and get about 35mph at 5100 RPM, can't go any higher due to porpoising.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Trim Tabs! You will get more over all use out of them verse a hydrofoil.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

x2- trim tabs is what you need- i saw minnkota has some elecs now that look sweet come in two diffrent sizes- one that is compact and would probally fit great. boat looks great good luck on the dial in process you are breaking new ground one of the first to be completed congrats


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

Long needed update...

I put smart tabs on it, and after getting them set, all i can say is wow. It's like a new boat. Zero bow rise on take off, quick to plane, and now only porpoises at top end. the only down side is that to take off the motor must be down most all the way or it blows out cause the tabs are down untill it starts to plane. 

Unfortunately I only got to use it 4 times before I had surgery and I won't beable to use it for a while. In the down time my dad is going to widen the stern, basicly modify it so the stern is the same width as the beam, this should decrease the draft a good bit (roughly increases buoyancy 50 pounds a side) and should increase stern lift while running (due to increased wetted surface), increase stability, although currently stability is not an issue, it is extremely stable (for what it is). Also plan on putting a small lip on the top side edge to cut down on some spray. This should allow me to set the tabs to a lower (maybe lowest) setting.

we'll also add a block and tackle to the trim tabs so we can raise them in the super shallows by simply pulling a rope (had them drag on some sand last trip) this should make for a super easy/simple fix.


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

G'day Wiggles, I wondered where you had been.  Sorry to hear you have been crook, I hope your now on the mend.

I'm glad the tabs sorted out your problems, did you end up with any more than the 35mph top end you last posted.
Will it be a big job on the stern, does the boat sit fairly low at rest does it.  I am thinking I will power mine with a 25 hp (Hopefully 1 of the new e-tecs if they're out) but if they're not, not sure whether to go 2 or 4 stroke.  Oh yeah, I ordered the plans from Bateau on the 5th of this month but I'm waiting on them to arrive, not sure if they ship via air or sea to Australia.


Mick.


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

I'm on the mend but it's going to be 4 months before I can use the boat again. In 2 months, after I heal from this one, I have to go back for another. Although the next one is VERY minor in comparison (I was under the knife for 6 hours this time), next one should only be about an hourish.

Doing the mods won't be that big of a deal for us, if my dad pulls the side bunks, fenders and tail lights off the trailer you can get to almost every spot needed pretty easy then we just have to epoxy some foam together (blue foam from lowes, ect.) and shape it. then (if we think we need it) put some structural grade foam on the sides and bottom, sand the paint off, then epoxy it to the side of the boat. Mix up micro balloons (used in place of wood flour in this application to save some weight) and epoxy and run a fillet along the top edge to get a good rounded surface for the glass to lay on, run another fillet on the bottom edge and transom for a flat finish, and a last fillet on the front edge to get a smooth transition. then wrap in glass, and paint

That's pretty much how to do it, the shaping of the foam, I think will be the most time consuming part.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

did anyone ever give you a looks tippy ?


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

Not yet. i did have one guy that actually knew what it was, though


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

If I may, get rid of those smart tabs/dumb tabs and get a set of lencos! IT will give you everything you want, plus better hole shot and you can adjust the ride as you go! Helps in choppy water also, you can adjust the boat to ride higher on one side and that means minumal wetnest when the weather turns ugly.


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

Wiggles,

Well that will keep your Dad out of trouble for a bit.  Thought I'd let you know after my last post, my plans arrived today, 20/3 ;D.  It ended up only taking 8 days to get to Australia, they were posted on the 12/3 .  

A quick question, I was looking at that Gladeskiff in the Gander Mountain post, how do you guys reckon a side console like that would go in the FS18.  I'd say it would need trim tabs to keep the boat from listing to starboard when only 1 up.  Do you lose much room in your boat Wiggles with the centre console? 

Mick.


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

I would get lenco's if they weren't $500+ I'd rather spend the money on GPS, trolling motor, a good SS 4 blade prop, and a pushpole (currently using a closet rod). In all honesty, the dumb tabs have done pretty much everything i need, and pulling 2 ropes is a minor issue to me. Eventually i will get some lenco's or bennett's, but I'd rather have these other things first, being that they made the boat 100x more usable, and the only time that i have any bad handling from the boat is at wide open and i cruise about 3500 rpm 95% of the time.

Oh yeah want a ECC gladesman style poling platform too


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> I would get lenco's if they weren't $500+ I'd rather spend the money on GPS, trolling motor, a good SS 4 blade prop, and a pushpole (currently using a closet rod). In all honesty, the dumb tabs have done pretty much everything i need, and pulling 2 ropes is a minor issue to me. Eventually i will get some lenco's or bennett's, but I'd rather have these other things first, being that they made the boat 100x more usable, and the only time that i have any bad handling from the boat is at wide open and i cruise about 3500 rpm 95% of the time.
> 
> Oh yeah want a ECC gladesman style poling platform too


Gotta respect that, [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

Wiggles,

I was just looking at Bayport Bob's website and his project costs page where he had a link to river marine supply in Florida.  I had a look on their site and they have 12 x 9 Lenco's for $329.95.

Just for info that's all.

What did you think of the small side console idea like on the Gladeskiff for my FS, just your opinion that's all.  And also what's your opinion/idea of the standard sheer line of the FS as compared to the straight/flush sheer like Bob has done.  Pro's/con's etc.


See ya.

Mick.


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

Whoops  :-[ that price was the 9 x 9, the 12 x 9's are $344.95.

Mick.


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

Usually if they are $350 they don't include the switch (another $100+) but i'll check it out.

Also ordered everything for a complete tune up on the motor, carb kits w/ floats, plugs, wires, coil wire, timing belt (old distributor driven motor) and fuel pump rebuild kit. the only thing i will have to get is some fuel line and fittings to fix a leak (though not bad for a 33 year old motor that was free). 

after this is should run like brand new.


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

Update, I found a sure fire cure for the porpoising, super simple, cheap and easy. 2"x2"x1/8" aluminum angle, $33 for 6 feet at home depot. I used 2 pieces 13 inches long, and I will need to make them shorter. I was having problems with the boat porpoising at top end, with a full load. now i have to cut the angles shorter because it creates too much stern lift and actually pushes the bow down too much.

Also got a humminbird 797 fishfinder, and (from what little bit i have used it) works great, shows the stems of the lilly pads in the lake by my house. in about 2 feet of water it will scan about 50-75 feet to each side.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

do you have any more pics of your boat to share??


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

I can get some tomorrow, anything you want to see up close?


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

G'day Wiggles,

I saw your reply on Josh's thread.  How are you mate, get over your surgery ok.  Just wondering how your boat mods went.

Mick


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

The surgeries went, not a hole lot of fun. I still have 2-3 weeks of light duty (can't lift over 5 pounds) so it'll be a little while longer before i can take it out again.

We did widen the stern, and I ordered a MinnKota Riptide SP to put on (with a lot of help). Also mounted 2 coolers. Plan on cutting those aluminum tabs I made down today or tomorrow.


To answer a question i saw above, the console i have is only about 16ish inches wide if i remember correctly. and 11-12 inches deep, doesn't take up much space at all. and not hard to get around, even when holding a rod when a fish is trying to wrap around the motor.

if i was going to do it over i would extend the rear deck about a foot or so, and try to flair the bow out (like a mitzi skiff) would have to use foam to do that. and i wouldn't taper the stern, kept it the same width from widest part on the plans aft.

If i can track down a camera i'll post some new pics.

It does catch fish.


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

G'day mate,

At least you're on the mend now.  I'm still off work too, waiting to go under the knife.  I hope you get back to normal ASAP.

I'd love to see your mods that you have done.  I marked out the boat with masking tape on my garage floor and was wondering how difficult it would be, and if any benefit to widen the stern.  Apart from the extra flotation for a heavier motor, just the little bit extra deck space.

I do like your idea of the flared bow.  I remember somebody mentioning doing similar on another boat on the Bateau forum some time ago. 

Mick


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

it wouldn't be anymore difficult to build, just have to make the adjustments when you cut the parts out.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> if i was going to do it over i would extend the rear deck about a foot or so, and try to flair the bow out (like a mitzi skiff) would have to use foam to do that. and i wouldn't taper the stern, kept it the same width from widest part on the plans aft..


actually the tapered aft end helps reduce drag by helping the water get back to a laminar flow


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

Ok, I just know that it drafts about 1/2-1 inch less and has more stern lift.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

I would take the smaller draft and just get a bigger motor to make up for the drag ;D


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

LOL I have a 50 on it, think a 75 will fit?

That's why we did the mod lol.


----------

